# "unsynced" photos remain on my IPAD



## Anne Bury (Nov 12, 2016)

I have turned off the sync marker for several collections in my desktop LR (CC).  But the photos still remain on my IPAD LR Mobile.  The aren't in individual collections, but in the overall "Lightroom Photos" group.  I have tried the "clear cache" command with LR mobile on my IPAD, but these old photos still show up.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

When you unchecked the sync option on the collections, you should have received this attached message. It's pretty explanatory, and confirms why you are still seeing the photos in "Lightroom Photos" on your iPad. To remove them from there, you need to do that by removing them from the "All Synced Photographs" special collection which you'll find in the Catalog panel in the Library, below the Navigator. That might be a bit slow/cumbersome, as AFAIK there's no easy way to determine only those images that are "in All Synced Photographs but NOT in any synced collection".


----------



## Anne Bury (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks.  Haha.  A good reminder to read the entire message that pops up, not just the first part.


----------

